# CaseIH JX 75 (opinions welcome)



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm looking for information about a 2003 CaseIH JX75. It's almost identical to the Farmall 65A I own power wise. 65A sips slightly less fuel and pushes almost 2 pto hp stronger. The JX75 allegedly has a behemoth 7718 pound lift. 65A is a coward lifting well under half of that. So with that said, info I know about the JX75; 12x12 mechanical shuttle, Woods LU126 loader, 2WD Cab, under 600 hours. Price is reasonable and I'm willing to pay.

My farms are spreading out and I need loaders every where and I don't want to haul around all the time. It will be doing everything on the farm I leave it (Hay, clipping pastures, feed chores, and spraying). There will be zero tillage done with this one. I need the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

That tractor i believe is made in Turkey. They make some rugged rigs! The Ivecco 3.6l engine is a nice engine and good on fuel. Should be a decent mchine for you.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our neighbour had one bought new. It had a lot of niggling issues. Bad switches, bad fuel lines, constant clutch adjustment issues. It was great to operate, good visibility, tight steering, sync reverser was good.

Dealer has warned me that the pto setup wears a thrust bearing on them and he's had tons of them apart for that issue, some multiple times. I can't remember if it's when the pto is engaged or disengaged that does it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont see anything wrong at all with what you're considering, but before you buy, look at a McCormick cx75, instead if you can find one. They have a lot of Case DNA in them and they have 2 powershift transmissions available which are nicer to operate with a loader. They even have a wet disc hydraulic shuttle instead of a mechanical shuttle manual transmission. 
McCormicks sell considerably cheaper than Case-IH and parts are cheaper, too. They share lots of parts with Case-IH

I've been looking at a 100HP powershift 4WD with loader and I've yet to find a tractor that matches McCormick for features to affordability. Found them to be considerably cheaper than Case-IH and usually have more features. I'm looking at a McCormick CX-95/105 or a MC-95/105. I'm hoping to find one before years end to take over my smaller jobs from my 95HP kubota.

There's a large repair shop near me that sells only Case-IH and McCormick and the owner will tell everyone that walks onto the lot that McCormick gives you more features on the same tractor than Case and the parts are cheaper, too. When Case-IH comes in for repair, he offers McCormick parts as a lower cost alternative when they have parts interchangeability.

Looks like theres 3 dealers in NC for parts.

Just my .02
Flame suit on


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

skyrydr2 said:


> That tractor i believe is made in Turkey. They make some rugged rigs! The Ivecco 3.6l engine is a nice engine and good on fuel. Should be a decent mchine for you.


I don't mind the Ivecco engines. I have heard some trash talk about Turk build tractors. Really it depends on who had a bad day right? Lol



slowzuki said:


> Our neighbour had one bought new. It had a lot of niggling issues. Bad switches, bad fuel lines, constant clutch adjustment issues. It was great to operate, good visibility, tight steering, sync reverser was good.
> Dealer has warned me that the pto setup wears a thrust bearing on them and he's had tons of them apart for that issue, some multiple times. I can't remember if it's when the pto is engaged or disengaged that does it.


I'm prepared for bad switches and modules, it comes with the territory anymore. My Farmall 65A was my education. First I've heard of PTO issues, does that have have something to do with the fact it has the 'economy' pto switch and regular pto combo?



JD3430 said:


> I dont see anything wrong at all with what you're considering, but before you buy, look at a McCormick cx75, instead if you can find one. They have a lot of Case DNA in them and they have 2 powershift transmissions available which are nicer to operate with a loader. They even have a wet disc hydraulic shuttle instead of a mechanical shuttle manual transmission.
> McCormicks sell considerably cheaper than Case-IH and parts are cheaper, too. They share lots of parts with Case-IH
> 
> I've been looking at a 100HP powershift 4WD with loader and I've yet to find a tractor that matches McCormick for features to affordability. Found them to be considerably cheaper than Case-IH and usually have more features. I'm looking at a McCormick CX-95/105 or a MC-95/105.
> ...


I'm aware of the McCormicks DNA and price point. My cousin thought the same thing and bought one. He did have problems with the rear lift failing on multiple occasions. He told me never to consider one lol. I do like my powershifts. Initially I wasn't even considering another small utility but I saw this one and it was cheap enough to consider. No shipping and it's a local trade. Plus the beefy hydraulic capacity in comparison to the Farmall 65A. The loader is plumbed to the rear remotes, I don't like that so I'm going to check about how much the manifold kit would cost.

Ideally I would like a few more horsepower but I can just buy a larger horse without a loader and essentially have 2 tractors for 10k more. As spread out as I'm getting, my horses are spread thin. It's not a really big deal right now hauling implements around. I'd have to haul them anyways. It's the feed chores that it would get aggravating. 10-15 miles in between most places and 35 miles from the farthest places. The miles add up because the roads are curvy and I'm sure guys wouldn't think highly of me driving through their place. As crow flies it's like 7-8 miles between places.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

When CNH merged Case had to part ways with McCormick as part of the deal. Now they are owned and run by an Italian company, Argo.
http://www.mccormick.it/mccormick/BrandHome/en/51/McCormick.aspx
I'm not so sure the new stuff shares much dna now? But you never know? Fiat is a HUGE conglomerate.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

McCormick tractors from about 2003-2009 were more like the pre-merger Case-IH tractors than the CNH Case tractors were after NH took over. They have many Case-IH parts in them. They're also built in the Donacaster, UK plant, where thousands of Case-IH tractors used to be built
Many of the McCormicks have dual PTO shafts which is a feature I think all tractors should have.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The Eco pto isn't related to the thrust bearing issue, it's related to how the throw out on the dry pto clutch works.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

56 pto HP seems low for a 75 HP engine


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> 56 pto HP seems low for a 75 HP engine


I was taken aback by this finding too because it put my 65A slightly stronger pto wise. The only thing I can figure the higher engine hp is the tremendous hydraulic capabilities. The pto just got geared like Massey Ferguson's 4600 series (I believe)?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tested out at 60.6 PTO HP

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/6/2/1622-caseih-jx75.html


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the few pics I had while they owned it, and I see it was a 70 not a 75.









The 3 point might be rated high but you need something on the front to hold it down if you want to push it.


----------

